# Stoddart speaks out about events at USGP



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Many people here are letting their dislike for Ferrari/Schumaker taint their views on the USGP fiasco. :tsk:


Well, for me, it's not at all about Ferrari. The USGP FIAsco (to quote Stoddart) just intensified my contempt for Max Mosley. He took the hardest possible line on the rules, and won the battle, but he'll almost certainly now lose the war.

Oh and by the way, speaking of Ferrari. If the Michelin runners are penalized for retiring in the USGP due to unsafe tires, it's only fair that Ferrari be penalized for retiring in Barcelona due to unsafe tires. The only difference is the Michelin runners were told in advance by the manufacturer that they had this insurmountable problem. Sure, they could have attempted one of the FIA's brainless "solutions," but any of those would have put drivers at unnecessary risk for virtually no reward. Three championship points up for grabs? :jack:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

StLChris said:


> ...
> Again, Ferrari and the FIA did not have to do anything. But if they did, the incident would have been a bump in the road for F1 rather than an unmitigated disaster.


 Ferrari: me, me ,me ,me ,me...
FIA/MM: Fans? We don't need no stinkin' fans! Oh my, we're not upsetting you Ferrari, are we?
Ferrari: me, me ,me ,me ,me...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I still don't see how running the race with the Michelin temas NOT getting points make for a good show? Especially with the engine rules in place. WHY would you run hard for nO points nad use up an engine you need for the next race weekend? 

No matter what, it would have been a farce, and it is all Michelin's fault for screwing the pooch BIG TIME. 

And why Stoddard might be essentially telling the truth, remember points have to do with moeny for next year, and trust me, he WANTED those points.

And at least those 6 cars ran. Think of this, they could have done 1 lap (maybe 2 if required to make it "legal") and pulled into the pits an been done. The finishing order would have stood.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> I still don't see how running the race with the Michelin temas NOT getting points make for a good show? Especially with the engine rules in place. WHY would you run hard for nO points nad use up an engine you need for the next race weekend?
> 
> No matter what, it would have been a farce, and it is all Michelin's fault for screwing the pooch BIG TIME.
> 
> ...


 ANYTHING would have been better. Of all possible scenarios, those of us in attendance got the very worst one: a boring Ferrari test session. That's all it was, nothing more.


----------



## MMM (Sep 7, 2003)

Alex makes an excellent point! What are rules for if you have to bend them everytime a team or a tire mfg whines. Michelin is to blame for being unprepared and not having a back-up! 

Having a no-points or non-championship race would have been equally damaging and insulting to the fans' intelligence. Being at Indy, I definitely feel that michelin and or their teams owe me money for the ticket at the very least.

Believe me, I would have rather seen a real Grand Prix than been part of the death of the USGP.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

MMM said:


> Alex makes an excellent point! What are rules for if you have to bend them everytime a team or a tire mfg whines. Michelin is to blame for being unprepared and not having a back


 OK. If "rules are rules" then why wasn't Schumacher black-flagged for his unsportsmanlike and dangerous conduct coming out of the pit when he cut off Rubens. JPM's pit infraction for ignoring the pit red light last wasn't as bad as that, and he got black-flagged.

I'll tell you why. Becuase Ferrari and Schumaker are the FIA/FOM darlings and can do no wrong. With the FIA, rules are rules EIFI (except in Ferrari instances).

The GPWC without Ferrari, Bernie, and Max is looking better all the time.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Many people here are letting their dislike for Ferrari/Schumaker taint their views on the USGP fiasco. :tsk:


That's because people like to blame the big dog.  If you take a good look at the entire situation, the tire rules are to blame for this. Limiting the cars to one set of tires for one race is just bad. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have another theory.

I think, with the cooperation of Bridgestone, Ferrari bribed the Indy management and have them that diamond-cut surface installed at the beginning of the season. They knew that on a regular surface they would have no chance against the M-cars. 

Ferrari is responsible for all the drama that took place last weekend.


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Ferrari is responsible for all the drama that took place last weekend.


I am glad you are FINALLY catching on. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I have another theory.
> Ferrari is responsible for all the drama that took place last weekend.


 :rofl: He's finally making sense! :angel: 

(admit it Alex, you're really a rogue F-car agent lurking on the BMW boards... you've had us all fooled!)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> :rofl: He's finally making sense! :angel:
> 
> (admit it Alex, you're really a rogue F-car agent lurking on the BMW boards... you've had us all fooled!)


Yes 

Actually my real name is Alessandro Baumannetti and I'm working for Ferrari :bigpimp:


----------

